# BBS CH 19s finally on! Woohoo



## Robbyrh10 (Dec 14, 2004)

Here they are


----------



## aw/ir02smg (Dec 23, 2002)

robbyrh10,

hey, very nice!! 1 of my favorite rims. suits your car perfectly. congrats!!!


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

yea that looks awesome, different look but still bmw. thanks for not getting big chrome rapper rims.


----------



## Robbyrh10 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Beautiful...:thumbup: And Steel Grey remains the best color...:bigpimp:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

very clean! Sweet looking ride!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

AsianImage said:


> very clean! Sweet looking ride!


 Hey Mister... going to the Fest...:dunno: :bigpimp: I think I saw you drive by in South Pas at the Pavilions the other day...:thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

looks great. what widths are the rims?


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Those are awsome. Now you have to pay a "ZHP Wheel Removal Fee". You can pay me at bimmerfest. Where in the OC are you? :dunno: I work between the 5 and 57 on Anita.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Robbyrh10 said:


> Here they are


Is that the driveway to your house? :yikes: :bigpimp:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## islandbeef (May 24, 2005)

I wish I had a driveway like that. The wheels look great too.


----------

